# For you diesel guys



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Lmao 


Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

I like that.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

hahahahaha


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

Guess I need to get one of those lifts


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Good one, I'm glad I fall into the middle class.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

hahaha cracks me up! Glad I got a Cummins


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

goodwood said:


>


Lmao

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

:rotfl:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

How do you improve the apperance of a cummins?
Park it between two powerstrokes.

Why don't Duramax sustain much damage in front end collisions?
The tow truck takes most of the impact.

A man pulled up next to a little girl walking home from school and said "If you get in, I'll give you a lollypop." The girl kept walking. Following along slowly, the man said "Come on and get in the car with me and I'll give you two lolly pops." She kept her eyes on the sidewalk and continued on her way. The man said "Get in with me and I'll give you this whole bag of lollypops!" Finally, the girl turned and said:
"Look daddy, YOU bought the Chevy, YOU ride in it!!!"

Thats not a leak, my Cummins just marking its territory.

Dodge - Drips oil drops gas everywhere.

What do you call a Duramax at the top of a hill?
A miracle


----------



## Budlight592 (Dec 30, 2012)

That's awesome! Take my 6.7 powerstroke any day.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Not a minutes trouble from my 99 F250 7.3L Powerstroke after 260,000 miles.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Reloder28 said:


> Not a minutes trouble from my 99 F250 7.3L Powerstroke after 260,000 miles.


How do you change out cam sensors in less then a minute??? lol.


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

The funny thing is, 95% of all the guys that I know that drive 4x4 diesel pickups is they never pull a trailer or never need 4x4. Just sayin.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm a 5%'er.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

> The funny thing is, 95% of all the guys that I know that drive 4x4 diesel pickups is they never pull a trailer or never need 4x4. Just sayin.


And on the internet statistics are made up 97.4% of the time. Just sayin.... LOL


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

bdub25 said:


> The funny thing is, 95% of all the guys that I know that drive 4x4 diesel pickups is they never pull a trailer or never need 4x4. Just sayin.


Or don't own a trailer to pull.... But still got the mirrors flipped out on there truck


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Same her 5% like to see a gasser haul my gooseneck and dozer 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

My truck rarely leaves the house without a trailer behind it. In fact, that's what I bought it for. It has done its share of mud slinging. Had it running board deep in mud a time or two.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Reloder28 said:


> My truck rarely leaves the house without a trailer behind it. In fact, that's what I bought it for. It has done its share of mud slinging. Had it running board deep in mud a time or two.


Same here. I got a daily driver car for the work week and my truck for weekend play. Oh and I always have my mirrors folded out, that way it is like the Ford's and I can see everything behind me


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

bdub25 said:


> The funny thing is, 95% of all the guys that I know that drive 4x4 diesel pickups is they never pull a trailer or never need 4x4. Just sayin.


You got me! I probably should have just went with a Ferd EcoBoast!:an6:


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> How do you change out cam sensors in less then a minute??? lol.


Thats funny right there. A bag of CPS' s in the glove box.


----------



## Budlight592 (Dec 30, 2012)

I pull a 5ver


----------



## trevor21 (May 19, 2012)

Hahaha!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

bdub25 said:


> The funny thing is, 95% of all the guys that I know that drive 4x4 diesel pickups is they never pull a trailer or never need 4x4. Just sayin.


95% of the people I know who have sports cars or hot rods don't drag race or hit the track on the weekends. You sound bothered.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

back in the stone-age I had a 3406a that made 30+in. manifold in a 83 Pete cowtruck..... we hauled corrientes and Tx steers across SW America...
yall pick-up boys are funny little boy wanna-be's....
real trucks run 5 axles and 90+klbs...


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

The Cummins inline 6 is a far superior engine than any IH Navistar turd that Ford ever put in a truck. Fuel efficiency, power, and reliability every time!

BTW I drive a 7.3 Powerjoke now. 3 Cam Position Sensors in 10 months. It's a solid motor but still poorly designed.... constant sensor failures, under valve cover harness ****, leaky up pipes, oil driven injectors from high pressure oil pump that makes them prone to failure and sensitive to what type of oil you use and how often it's changed, the crank case is designed to vent normal oil blow-by back into the intake tube eventually clogging the cooling system, the list goes on...

Powerstrokes were designed to keep dealers/diesel shops in business and the home mechanic on their toes. 

Miss my Cummins everyday


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

kweber said:


> back in the stone-age I had a 3406a that made 30+in. manifold in a 83 Pete cowtruck..... we hauled corrientes and Tx steers across SW America...
> yall pick-up boys are funny little boy wanna-be's....
> real trucks run 5 axles and 90+klbs...


Good point sir, but I ain't driving no 359 back and forth to work in Houston traffic everyday. Besides I wouldn't be able to get into the Sonic for my cherry slushy!:cheers:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

love that long nose 359
I miss that ol' bull wagon....
Wilson trailer... 
drug it all over Tx, Nm, Az, Cal, Ks, Co .. even hauled cows outta Des Allemans La...coonace country...
Nuevo Laredo and Acuna Coh, too..
man, cowtruckin'... I've been everywhere....
got ta see lotsa country most folks will never know about.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

kweber said:


> love that long nose 359
> I miss that ol' bull wagon....
> Wilson trailer...
> drug it all over Tx, Nm, Az, Cal, Ks, Co .. even hauled cows outta Des Allemans La...coonace country...
> ...


There's still a lot of those old 359's around!

Back to the original subject though, Ford diesels suck!


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, based on a few peoples opinion of Ford they must make a pretty ****ty product. Wonder how they've been the best selling truck for the past 25 years? 

As for 3/4 and 1 ton sales in 2012:
Ford - 119,338
GM - 111,555
Dodge - 77,583


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Ducatibilt said:


> Good point sir, but I ain't driving no 359 back and forth to work in Houston traffic everyday. Besides I wouldn't be able to get into the Sonic for my cherry slushy!:cheers:


thet sonic awnin' would be rough on the chrome stacks....
nice lil' vacation outfit yall are draggin'... maybe Enchanted Rock... Big Bend... even Padre Is. or Fredricksburg...nice to see someone who remembers the old classics...the 359 was a beauty...
mine was a 83 long hood w/63in walk-in on a 252 w/b
an a 48 x102 wilson double
drug lottsa cattle from Lousiana to Cal and SDakota
mostly out STx
and even inta/outta Mx....
bull-haulin' in the "80s...
man, whatta ride...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Ducatibilt said:


> Good point sir, but I ain't driving no 359 back and forth to work in Houston traffic everyday. Besides I wouldn't be able to get into the Sonic for my cherry slushy!:cheers:


hey!
yer rig is a 5 axle...
kinda like a old cow/hauler i knew...
he had semi's and goose necks...
said "theys all 5 axles, just differrnt arrangments..." :rotfl: 
I miss those old cow truckin' days....


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

goodwood said:


>


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

From what I've heard, the new 6.7 Ford Powerstroke smokes them all and they seem to be extremely reliable!!! Although, I do like the sound of a Cummins! Just Saying!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dukman said:


> Wow, based on a few peoples opinion of Ford they must make a pretty ****ty product. Wonder how they've been the best selling truck for the past 25 years?
> 
> As for 3/4 and 1 ton sales in 2012:
> Ford - 119,338
> ...


It's really simple .... Ford trucks are the best looking.

I drive a Dodge today...miss my Ford...but couldn't justify an extra $8k on the sales price....others can pay for the eye candy.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

We've got a 7.3 in an '01 Excursion and a 5.9 Cummins in a '98 Dodge 2500. I love them both but there is nothing like the sound of the Cummins (with a few modifications). The wife just drove the Dodge to CA and back and I wouldn't hesitate to drive it anywhere on a moments notice. Ya'll keep all of those new fancy trucks and I'll drive these until they just won't go anymore. Both been paid off for years and I just can't justify the price of a new one just for the fancy electronics and such.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Ducatibilt said:


> You got me! I probably should have just went with a Ferd EcoBoast!:an6:


Me too. Lol. Weather sux down here this week.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Pot needs stirring......

The best running Duramax in town.......


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Dukman said:


> Wow, based on a few peoples opinion of Ford they must make a pretty ****ty product. Wonder how they've been the best selling truck for the past 25 years?
> 
> As for 3/4 and 1 ton sales in 2012:
> Ford - 119,338
> ...





98aggie77566 said:


> It's really simple .... Ford trucks are the best looking.
> 
> I drive a Dodge today...miss my Ford...but couldn't justify an extra $8k on the sales price....others can pay for the eye candy.


Ford has been #1 truck for 25 years because they're pretty??? Thats an interesting take.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Dukman said:


> Wow, based on a few peoples opinion of Ford they must make a pretty ****ty product. Wonder how they've been the best selling truck for the past 25 years?
> 
> As for 3/4 and 1 ton sales in 2012:
> Ford - 119,338
> ...


Guess that explains how our illustrious president has been elected twice!:rotfl:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

enjoy


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

.


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

Looks and creature comforts, like a true crew cab, go a long way and have kept Ford in diesel pickup game, especially through the years of the 6.0hchits. 
Dodge is starting to catch on to this offering a true crew cab now besides the mega-cab.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

nail on the head


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nothing like a good ole mines bigger than yours thread. Penis envy at its finest. lol


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

hoosierplugger said:


> Thats funny right there. A bag of CPS' s in the glove box.


Mine was changed once due to a factory recall, not because it quit unexpectedly. That was at 182,000 miles. No problems since & I'm at 265,000.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

kweber said:


> real trucks run 5 axles and 90+klbs...


Can't argue with that. I loved driving my Peterbuilt. I'm done with that now. My Super Duty is the closest I can get to keep me feeling warm all over.

I sure miss shifting though.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Funny! PeePee contest. I don't care what anyone else drives...it's a free country....well sorta.
I ordered mine in 2005 and have about 90K on it now. It was paid off in 2006. I'd like to have one of the new 6.7 Fords but I don't need it and dang sure don't wanna pay for it.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Dukman said:


> Wow, based on a few peoples opinion of Ford they must make a pretty ****ty product. Wonder how they've been the best selling truck for the past 25 years?
> 
> As for 3/4 and 1 ton sales in 2012:
> Ford - 119,338
> ...


Well, two of the trucks on the list apparently need replacing more often.:doowapsta


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Dukman said:


> Ford has been #1 truck for 25 years because they're pretty??? Thats an interesting take.


My dad doesnt like his "new" Stroke...nothing but problems from day 1 from electrical to injectors. Truck is 2 years old...


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

goatchze said:


> Well, two of the trucks on the list apparently need replacing more often.:doowapsta


True statement :work:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

hs is trying to blow up a dmax today.

884 hp on the 67 powerstroke before trans started slipping on a previous test.

wonder if theyll do cummins after this if they havent already.

https://www.breakingpoint2.com/


----------



## CoreyGill (Mar 12, 2013)

Those who say they'd rather push a Dodge than drive a Ford usually do

How do you make a Dodge worth double? Fill up the tank.

Match Old Parts As Required 
Most Often Parked At Roadside 

Man walks up to the counter at an auto parts store and says "I'll take a pair of wiper blades for my dodge pick-up"
Store clerk says, "sounds like a fair trade"

Cummins...the mess a power stroke leaves behind


Man pulls up next to a young girl and says, "Get in little girl, I'll give you some candy"
Girl says "dad your the one who had to buy a dodge...you ride in it"

Chevy, like a rock. Won't move unless you pull it with a ford. 

What is found at the back of every Chevrolet owners manual?
A bus schedule

What do you call a Chevrolet at the top of the hill? A miracle
What do you call two Chevrolet's at the top of the hill? A mirage

CHEVROLET= Constantly Having Every Vehicle Recalled Over Lousy Engineering Techniques

Chevy says about 95% of Its trucks from the past 10 years are still on the road. The rest made it home.

GM- God's Mistake


----------



## Lagunapadre (Nov 10, 2011)

goodwood said:


>


This was mine a decade ago.... 1000 + horses


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

MikeS2942 said:


> Good one, I'm glad I fall into the middle class.


x2.....got the goat tied up right now:slimer:


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

Yea Cummins is a piece of **** which is why they are in most Heavy Equipment, 18 Wheeler's, Off Shore boats. Tell me Ford guys How many of ya'lls Powerstrokes and Navistar's are in these? That's right NONE! Ford #1 selling because they give them away to the Oilfield companies boosting their sales. But ya'll keep plugging away in them and well all just share the road..


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh look, now the cummins guys think they have Heavy Equipment, 18 Wheeler's, and Off Shore boat motors in their street trucks. LOL Great comparison. 

As to the "give away" notion being the reason they are #1 feel free to support it with factual data.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

This is always so freakin' entertaining watching this argument: nothing like a diesel engine argument to turn grown men into 8 year olds. Especially when nine out of ten of them are using them to pull a 16' johnboat.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

offshorefanatic said:


> Same her 5% like to see a gasser haul my gooseneck and dozer
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


 Funny, I seem to remember big-block gas motors doing it all day long for decades before the diesels started getting put in pickups in any numbers..


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Lagunapadre said:


> This was mine a decade ago.... 1000 + horses


Pretty awesome for 10 years ago and really even now. For me the pic in my previous post makes fun of those on the street dumping coal on granny in her Buick. Different story when you're on the track and trying to make power by just adding fuel in a certain class. Not my truck pictured- American Ride. Times have changed. Tunes are getting cleaner and more powerful. Rudy's truck is running 10's and the exhaust cleans up after the launch.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> This is always so freakin' entertaining watching this argument: nothing like a diesel engine argument to turn grown men into 8 year olds. Especially when nine out of ten of them are using them to pull a 16' johnboat.


What I find halarious is people making up statistics to support their statements. You don't get a free ride. Please post your source/data to support your claims. LOL


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Dukman said:


> What I find halarious is people making up statistics to support their statements. You don't get a free ride. Please post your source/data to support your claims. LOL


Okay, you got me.

It turns them into the rough equivalent of 6-10 year olds.

Better?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Okay, you got me.
> 
> It turns them into the rough equivalent of 6-10 year olds.
> 
> Better?


I consider myself 12....I play with Tonka trucks and more diesel engines then most here have ever seen.

I like a 5.9, but dislike a dodge. I have owned them, bought some new.
I like a Allison, but do not like replacing injectors. 
Love Powerstroke.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> Okay, you got me.
> 
> It turns them into the rough equivalent of 6-10 year olds.
> 
> Better?


???
So thats your support for the "nine out of ten of them are using them to pull a 16' johnboat" claim? LOL, yea, much better. :cheers:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Dukman said:


> ???
> So thats your support for the "nine out of ten of them are using them to pull a 16' johnboat" claim? LOL, yea, much better. :cheers:


Hey, you're the one that didn't specify which part of that post you had a problem with....

I guarantee you I can prove that nine out of ten thing. I just get to pick the ten...


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

LOL... OK, OK, that was pretty good. Better! :cheers:


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Don't know about what the fuss is all about...

2005 F-250 SD 6.0 PS = 0 problems 90K truck was stolen never recovered
2008 F-250 SD 6.4 PS = a couple of bad sensors with 178K on the clock 
2014 F-350 SD 6.7 PS = 800 miles YTBD

I know that some have had their share of issues but all manufactures have had some issues. Just know what has worked for me.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

H2 said:


> Don't know about what the fuss is all about...
> 
> 2005 F-250 SD 6.0 PS = 0 problems 90K truck was stolen never recovered
> 2008 F-250 SD 6.4 PS = a couple of bad sensors with 178K on the clock
> ...


 I have a 2005 6.0 and it may be a blessing it was stolen. I've done everything but new head gaskets on it. Right at 190,000 miles


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

6 guys I work with have diesel trucks. 4 powerstroke 2 dodge. The 4 guys with fords don't even own a boat might pull their sidexside duck hunting. The 2 dodge's gooseneck hookups in the bed pulling cattle and heavy equipment quite often. I'm not saying one is better than the other just my personnel experience. Seems the Fords are more of a status thing. I agree with you *dwilliams35 *that most don't pull more than jon boats but hey its a free world and I ain't mad at them.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh and everyone of them have had their fair share of problems.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

msf62000 said:


> 6 guys I work with have diesel trucks. 4 powerstroke 2 dodge. The 4 guys with fords don't even own a boat might pull their sidexside duck hunting. The 2 dodge's gooseneck hookups in the bed pulling cattle and heavy equipment quite often. I'm not saying one is better than the other just my personnel experience. Seems the Fords are more of a status thing. I agree with you *dwilliams35 *that most don't pull more than jon boats but hey its a free world and I ain't mad at them.


Yes sir!!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Here's the Rod Diffrence between a Cummins A Powerstroke And A Duramax *


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

v-8 diesel...
yall just drool, cuz ya cant have one.
http://www.http://www.bing.com/imag...D63A8B52B497E3B4D94EEBD8C26B&selectedIndex=29
3/4 size...
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...04A9188451E104A0F729C61FF4E22&selectedIndex=0


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

My Powerstroke is in the shop right now. Kinda painful. lmao.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

link broke... here's the v-8
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...D63A8B52B497E3B4D94EEBD8C26B&selectedIndex=47


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ford and chevy have been trying to compete with the dodge diesel since 1989. They sure have gone through a lot of money and engines too! Can't argue with facts. 
If they ever had a chance to put a cummins in there truck Y'all would be on it like stink on ****. Bragging the next day how awesome it is.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

kweber said:


> link broke... here's the v-8
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...D63A8B52B497E3B4D94EEBD8C26B&selectedIndex=47


Those CATs had some power but when diesel hit $5 the ISX Cummins sure was easier on the wallet during fill ups


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*and, they must love paying 80 cents more per gallon*



bdub25 said:


> The funny thing is, 95% of all the guys that I know that drive 4x4 diesel pickups is they never pull a trailer or never need 4x4. Just sayin.


As a non diesel owner, I HATE them

I hate their tow mirrors
I hate their smoke
I hate their gargling nuts and bolts in a blender noise.
I hate their greasy fill cap area.

But, I love filling up my gas SUV where the sign says Regular $3.09. Diesel $3.89.:spineyes:

Only thing I hate more than noisy arse diesel pickups is doofus gas pick ups with after market noisier than a diesel flowmasta diesel noise wannabe exhaust systems.

Didn't Rodney King say it? _ "Please people. Can we. Can we all just get along quietly? So its not horrible for the old people and children? Can we get along?"_


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Dukman said:


> Oh look, now the cummins guys think they have Heavy Equipment, 18 Wheeler's, and Off Shore boat motors in their street trucks. LOL Great comparison.
> 
> As to the "give away" notion being the reason they are #1 feel free to support it with factual data.


I sale equipment for one of the largest used truck dealership's in North America.

Factual Data: Here is a 2005 Ottywa Yard Mule. Used for moving 53' Reefer and dryvan trailers. They can move 30-40k no problem and are geared for it. They are powered with a 5.9 CUMMINS 245 HP with a ALLISON 5 speed. No Powersmokers here sir!! :doowapsta


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

outtotrout09 said:


> I sale equipment for one of the largest used truck dealership's in North America.
> 
> Factual Data: Here is a 2005 Ottywa Yard Mule. Used for moving 53' Reefer and dryvan trailers. They can move 30-40k no problem and are geared for it. They are powered with a 5.9 CUMMINS 245 HP with a ALLISON 5 speed. No Powersmokers here sir!! :doowapsta


hahaha, even they knew better then to put a dodge tranny in it.

You should know Powerstroke is a Ford trade name, Older powerstrokes were made by International. International has a lot of motors in Equipment all around the world that are almost exactly the same as the powerstroke. Only the newer 6.7 powerstrokes are built by Ford and they have proven to be one of the best diesel light truck motors ever built. Ford is a Auto manufacture, so good chance not going to see the 6.7 in any equipment.

I love diesels, but also dislike the dumbass who roll coal or leave there mirrors flipped out. Dodge owners like to roll coal because that POS 6 banger is going to smoke anyway, so they make believe it is cool.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> Ford and chevy have been trying to compete with the dodge diesel since 1989. They sure have gone through a lot of money and engines too! Can't argue with facts.
> If they ever had a chance to put a cummins in there truck Y'all would be on it like stink on ****. Bragging the next day how awesome it is.


You can count me in on that.

You put a Cummins in a Chevy or even a Ford for that matter and I'd buy it in a heartbeat.

Its a shame Dodge puts such a great motor in such a crummy truck.

On another note, to the person that said people drive Fords because they look good....I have 6 friends that bought Fords for that exact reason. In their defense, they all took their wives to the dealership and all 6 wives thought the Fords were the "prettiest" of them all....lol


----------



## jashlyfenton (Apr 21, 2012)

F-250 7.3, bought new in 97'.
2 cam sensors (100k apart)
1 water pump
Leaks nothing, burns nothing
Pulls a 31' Cape Horn as fast as I want to go
265,140 miles

Hard to complain about a truck like that....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

jashlyfenton said:


> F-250 7.3, bought new in 97'.
> 2 cam sensors (100k apart)
> 1 water pump
> Leaks nothing, burns nothing
> ...


I've changed a water pump on my old 7.3. By far the worst water pump design ever! Lol. I'm pretty sure it had 14 bolts in it.
It was a great engine though. I pulled roughly 18k lbs. of bulldozer and trailer from Waco to Wimberley. Not a hiccup.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> hahaha, even they knew better then to put a dodge tranny in it.
> 
> You should know Powerstroke is a Ford trade name, Older powerstrokes were made by International. International has a lot of motors in Equipment all around the world that are almost exactly the same as the powerstroke.
> 
> Only the newer 6.7 powerstrokes are built by Ford and they have proven to be one of the best diesel light truck motors ever built.


lol I am just giving DUKMAN some facts.

No brainer on why they would put the best automatic transmission for that application. Allison hands down is the best auto!

You are 100% corerect on the 7.3 being proven engine. The International DT466 is also a great engine!!!

I would disagree about the 6.7 being one of the best.


----------



## jashlyfenton (Apr 21, 2012)

devil1824 said:


> I've changed a water pump on my old 7.3. By far the worst water pump design ever! Lol. I'm pretty sure it had 14 bolts in it.
> It was a great engine though. I pulled roughly 18k lbs. of bulldozer and trailer from Waco to Wimberley. Not a hiccup.


I changed mine myself as well- sucked. The fan clutch was particularly sucky... And all those bolts!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Ain't nobody bragging about how great their modern day light duty diesel is with all the emissions equipment.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

goodwood said:


> Ain't nobody bragging about how great their modern day light duty diesel is with all the emissions equipment.


Cough..cough..(BS) you ain't paying attention to the ford owners. 
I played one of our companys new 6.7s down in under a half a day. Now the duramax I drove the rest of the week, I tried my hardest. Around 12k every run with my lead foot goading it.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Been a Ford guy all my life and always will be. When it comes to 3/4 ton and up Ford made a big mistake when they got away from the International motors. The 7.3 was the best motor I ( Ford ) has ever had. Love a Power stroke but I think the cummins is the best light duty out there. The Duramax is a good motor too.
Y'all drive what you want, I don't care.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I once owned a powerstroke 6.0 and wish I never had.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> I once owned a powerstroke 6.0 and wish I never had.


A black eye the Ford motor company wish they could take away.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

7.3 international
6.0 international
6.4 international aka maxxforce 7. 
6.7 ford

dunno when intrrnational changed names/restructured to navistar. 7.3 like the 5.9 were good because they lacked emissions equipment. 

at this point its pick your poison. i like ford. they incorporate a stout trans and drivetrain and good interior and exterior styling. dodge is following along with 2 tone paint, western interior styling but dunno bout the rest. it could still be falling apart around the motor. are dodge trucks american owned?


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

haha


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## DOL62 (Sep 14, 2012)

What is the diesel engine option for the 2015 Ford F-650/750? Hint, it is not a Power Stroke.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

I drove a 2007 megacab 5.9 till the dodge fell off... 

PS 6.7 and happy with it now.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey I'd rather drive a Ford over a GM (Government Motor) any day lol


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

SALTLIFE361 said:


> Hey I'd rather drive a Ford over a GM (Government Motor) any day lol


I believe the saying is "I'd rather push a Ford than drive a Chevy anyday". Unfortunately, that's all too common.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sure are a lot of haters out there. I assume the majority of you haters think your Toyota Camry is awesome. Ford, Chevy, and Dodge they all build a good truck and each one has better attributes than the other. If your truck will roll coal, then roll it, if not better get out of the way. And Dodge guys, seriously fold in your mirrors.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

more


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

Cummins with an Allison with a Ford body. Best truck ever


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

gozag said:


> Cummins with an Allison with a Ford body. Best truck ever


I completely agree! I've had a ford and now I have a Dodge.


----------

